# Lawn stripe idea



## SixteenLaramie (Apr 13, 2020)

Hey guys I have an Idea for diy lawn striping and I want to run this past you and get your thoughts before I spend the time and money.

MY ISSUE
I have a 52" Scag TT with the factory striping kit. The striper/rollers don't allow me to mow my ditch line very well. Almost impossible really. Last year I got stuck several times and had to pull myself out. Also, this factory striper makes for a much rougher ride.

POSSIBLE SOLUTION
I am thinking of putting either RV splash guards or a door sweep to brush the lawn. Two examples below.

Splash Stop Protective Brush - 22 Inches x (2) 4 foot sections https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009MPC7IC/ref=cm_sw_r_u_apa_glc_fabc_ET54YR5FESM1GTMRV16D

TMH Door Brush Sweep - 3 Inch Brush x 60 Inches Long, Aluminum (Silver) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FTZ2S4R/ref=cm_sw_r_u_apa_glc_fabc_HSYQBNZV8X9MRC0PPB14?psc=1

What are your thoughts about brushing the lawn for stripes vs. rolling for stripes? Do you think it would work? Do you see any reason it would harm the grass?


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I was looking at doing the same thing on my mower. I ordered one of the door sweeps, and the bristles are quite soft. I'm considering cutting a push broom head in half lengthwise, then mounting it behind the deck. I only have about 1 1/2" between the deck and rear wheel.

There were some guys on YT that used push broom heads on their ZT's


----------



## SixteenLaramie (Apr 13, 2020)

Mdjamesd said:


> I was looking at doing the same thing on my mower. I ordered one of the door sweeps, and the bristles are quite soft. I'm considering cutting a push broom head in half lengthwise, then mounting it behind the deck. I only have about 1 1/2" between the deck and rear wheel.
> 
> There were some guys on YT that used push broom heads on their ZT's


Thanks for the reply and info. Yeah I would think I'd want hard bristles. I'll check YT for the broom idea. The RV brushes are pretty expensive.
Let me know, reply back, if you ever get yours done. 👍


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Pete from GCI Turf is the master of striping.

https://gciturfacademy.com/lawn-striping/


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I found this somewhere on the internet.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

@SixteenLaramie Id think as long as the bristols are medium stiffness or stiffer it should work decently well. Too soft won't fold the blades of grass over but I really don't think the method of laying the grass over is as important as the ability to do it. So for a roll vs brush I doubt you'd be able to tell that one is better than the other if they are both laying it over the same.

One thing I saw along time ago was on snapper and I think gravely had kits they use on their ZTR decks that had a small flap of rubber (similar to a floor mat) that was like 3" tall and bolted to the back of the deck. It might be something you could fab up yourself or maybe find a small thing brush to mount in that location.


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I saw this, and am trying to figure out a way to fab up my own brackets to hold a conveyor roller.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Togo said:


> @SixteenLaramie Id think as long as the bristols are medium stiffness or stiffer it should work decently well. Too soft won't fold the blades of grass over but I really don't think the method of laying the grass over is as important as the ability to do it. So for a roll vs brush I doubt you'd be able to tell that one is better than the other if they are both laying it over the same.
> 
> One thing I saw along time ago was on snapper and I think gravely had kits they use on their ZTR decks that had a small flap of rubber (similar to a floor mat) that was like 3" tall and bolted to the back of the deck. It might be something you could fab up yourself or maybe find a small thing brush to mount in that location.


I was kicking the idea of a striper from floor mats this winter.


----------



## SixteenLaramie (Apr 13, 2020)

@Togo 
I like that idea with the floor mats. Wouldn't be hard to do. Whatever I come up with I'll be sure to post it on here


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

SixteenLaramie said:


> @Togo
> I like that idea with the floor mats. Wouldn't be hard to do. Whatever I come up with I'll be sure to post it on here


I think a floor mat would work well. Definitely post up so we can see. I know I've personally discussed doing this before with other members.


----------



## SixteenLaramie (Apr 13, 2020)

It's been a busy month. Finally got a DIY lawn striper on my mower. I plan to lower it another inch or two but it's working just fine.


----------

